# Greek Tanker "AEAS"



## tony smith (Feb 27, 2005)

I'm looking for any info on this "old girl" greek vessel, a UK agent confirms this was the name of the vessel, however this may have only been a temp. The only info i have is that she was probably built in S.Korea and a ship number 2096 (? yard number).


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Evening Tony,have found an Aeas,but was built in the U.K.in 1953 as the Laurelwood.Ted


----------



## tony smith (Feb 27, 2005)

ted nutt said:


> Evening Tony,have found an Aeas,but was built in the U.K.in 1953 as the Laurelwood.Ted


Yeah! This one came up in the discussions with the UK agent, who was also aware of her, but she was broken up in Laviron in 1975.


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Tony 
There was an “ AEAS” a Greek vessel. line Blidberg ? Rothchild ( Rothschild) Co , Owners Pateras Bros, built Irvine’s SB arrived in New York on the 30th July 1932 from the port of Montréal via Sydney the captain was a George Frangos aged 60 

“Aeas” built 1915, ex Mount Pentelikon Ex Gambia River ( Officil No could be 771)

Ray


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

ray1buck1 said:


> Tony
> There was an “ AEAS” a Greek vessel. line Blidberg ? Rothchild ( Rothschild) Co , Owners Pateras Bros, built Irvine’s SB arrived in New York on the 30th July 1932 from the port of Montréal via Sydney the captain was a George Frangos aged 60
> 
> “Aeas” built 1915, ex Mount Pentelikon Ex Gambia River ( Officil No could be 771)
> ...


This one was sunk by sub on 6.9.1942 at position 49.10N., 66.50W


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Bill morning,the one Ray mentions is the vessel you are looking for,have just checked in the Starke Register for 1915.Ted


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

ted nutt said:


> Bill morning,the one Ray mentions is the vessel you are looking for,have just checked in the Starke Register for 1915.Ted


Morning Ted,

It is Tony looking for the vessel detail, not myself. I only added her fate.

Bill


----------



## tony smith (Feb 27, 2005)

Sorry i forgot to tell you she is an old ship but still sailing today.


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

can you tell us where and when you seen her


----------

